# Ear Cleaner Products



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Please recommend your preferred product for cleaning the ear. I recently tried Pet-Otic Ear Cleaner but it leaves the ear very oily and greasy. It just seems so messy. I have also purchased and tried Mystic Ear Cleaner by Chris Christenson and found it to be non-greasy and quick drying but it does not have the ingredients listed on the bottle so I'm not sure how safe or effective it really is. Has anyone else used this product? Or, do you have other products you could recommend that you know are non-greasy and safe & effective. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

All I know is that my puppy's breeder uses Mystic Ear, and that is what she recommended to me. I think I will ask her more about it...she seemed quite happy with it. Anyone else??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is what I use and I have never had a oily/greasy problem--is this the same one you are referring to?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

there are various threads concerning this topic already, here is one

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=31447&hl=


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

> All I know is that my puppy's breeder uses Mystic Ear, and that is what she recommended to me. I think I will ask her more about it...she seemed quite happy with it. Anyone else??[/B]



I really like the Mystic Ear too...it has a very pleasant smell. It also dries very quickly and it is not greasy. It just doesn't list the ingredients so when I showed it to my vet, he had no way of knowing if it was really an effective product or not. Perhaps I should contact the company for the ingredients.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

> Here is what I use and I have never had a oily/greasy problem--is this the same one you are referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, mine is called Pet-Otic Ear Cleaner. I bought this after showing my vet the Mystic Ear Cleaner product asking him for his opinion on it, which he was unable to give because the bottle did not list the ingredients. Having used both of these cleaners, I prefer the Mystic Ear by far but just want to be assured that it is a good ear cleaner. That it actually does what it is supposed to do...clean the ear! Without knowing the ingredients, it is hard to be sure!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Very few dog products list their ingredients. They are not required to do so like with human products. I would love to know what is in Eye Envy, alas, no ingredients listed.
I use Oxyfresh. Its an all around cleaner. Works much better than any wound cleaner I have found. It is expensive. 

Tina


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I never buy products unless the ingredients are listed because of sensitivities. 

I use "Ears All Right" by Ark Naturals. You can find it, among other places, here:

Only Natural Pet 

They usually list all ingredients on their site.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Oticalm.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

> I never buy products unless the ingredients are listed because of sensitivities.
> 
> I use "Ears All Right" by Ark Naturals. You can find it, among other places, here:
> 
> ...



Suzan, thank you for the link to this Pet Supplier. I just spent some time browsing various items, and I really like their product choices.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Your replies have been helpful.


----------

